# Overwhelmed By Choice!



## Katagaria (Apr 6, 2014)

I need help!

To put it simply... Working lines vs Show lines vs Czech lines vs Something else I probably forgot or haven't heard of!

I have heard working lines tend to be more high energy, show lines seem more to be what I'm looking for from what I have heard about the temperament (they are a bit more laid back than working lines) but I'm not a fan of sloped backs as I have only heard bad things about that trait.

I'm not looking for a huge shepherd or a protection/guard dog. I'm looking for a companion and training buddy. This would be my first GSD and first large breed dog, also.

Advice? Suggestions? If you have any other questions please ask!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you find a Schutzhund club? I found it so beneficial to go watch the dogs work before making any final decisions. You'll find the type of dog you like.  And meet knowledgeable people that can help you.

My working line is higher energy but has a great off switch and settles nicely in the house with proper exercise.

"sloped back" means nothing. Absolutely nothing. It doesn't cause health issues. There are no temperament issues. AND, look at the standard. When the dog is stacked, there is supposed to be a 'slope' to a specified degree of angle.

German Shepherds » SV Standard


> The overline proceeds from the neck, continuing over the high, long withers and over the straight back through the slightly sloping croup without abrupt change. The back is moderately long, firm, strong, and well muscled. The loin is broad, short, powerfully fashioned, and well muscled. *The croup should be long and slightly sloping (approx. 23° from the horizontal) and without a break in the overline as it continues over the tailset*.


----------



## Katagaria (Apr 6, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Can you find a Schutzhund club? I found it so beneficial to go watch the dogs work before making any final decisions. You'll find the type of dog you like.  And meet knowledgeable people that can help you.
> 
> My working line is higher energy but has a great off switch and settles nicely in the house with proper exercise.
> 
> ...


Oooh, good idea! Hopefully there is one in my county, I'm pretty sure there's one a few hours drive away but not sure about my area. If not I'll still get in contact with them.

I suppose that is one of my main concerns, my dog not having an off switch, because my life is hectic but there are times during the day I like and need to turn off. I have two high energy shelties who match me perfectly in that department. The GSDs where I work seem to be great at knowing when to turn on and off, but I bet I will end up with a nutter either way lol!

That's good to know, so would you say it's more of a preference when it comes to appearance for a person to not choose a dog with a sloped back rather than there being issues with it specifically?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here you go. 
GSA Ireland - National German Shepherd Working Dog Association Ltd - Home

I made a couple of overnight trips to watch dogs work. It was well worth it to watch the dogs, see the different temperaments and talk to people.

If you like the GSDs at your work, why not contact that breeder?

It's really a preference. My working line boy is very quiet over all. Has a great off switch. No leaking drive. Exactly what I NEED. A dog with little off switch and htat leaks drive it going to drive me nuts. That frantic energy would feed on my frantic energy. So for ME, to have a super calm dog like this is perfect. Others love a sharp dog. Others like them high in prey drive.

The "slope" people talk about is the over angulation that some lines have. The "straighter" back dogs are typically working lines. The more angulated are typically show lines. It's absolutely a preference.


----------



## Katagaria (Apr 6, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Here you go.
> GSA Ireland - National German Shepherd Working Dog Association Ltd - Home
> 
> I made a couple of overnight trips to watch dogs work. It was well worth it to watch the dogs, see the different temperaments and talk to people.
> ...


Yeah, that's the crowd I was thinking of, I think they are on the opposite side of the country to me, but I'll have to investigate further! 

I actually have gotten in contact with a number of the owners who have shepherds I have really bonded with, but they've all been rescues bar one fella being from an "accidental litter", I would probably have gone down the rescue route myself but as I already have two dogs I want to be a bit pickier for their sake, as well have background info on the puppy in question.

Thanks for all the info and your experience so far, it really helps!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

The working vs. show split is something you can probably figure out by meeting some dogs in person. They really are quite different so you will find out what works for you once you meet some dogs in the flesh and talk to their people about what they are like. 

Try not to worry too much about Czech vs. West German vs. DDR- ask the breeder to explain what their dogs bring to the table and what traits they are breeding for. Many working line dogs are a mix of these lines. It will be more important to look for someone who is breeding for health and temperament than to focus on a particular bloodline of GSD.

I think it is a good idea to look for a breeder who has a good track record of placing dogs in homes similar to yours.


----------



## Katagaria (Apr 6, 2014)

Kaimeju said:


> The working vs. show split is something you can probably figure out by meeting some dogs in person. They really are quite different so you will find out what works for you once you meet some dogs in the flesh and talk to their people about what they are like.
> 
> Try not to worry too much about Czech vs. West German vs. DDR- ask the breeder to explain what their dogs bring to the table and what traits they are breeding for. Many working line dogs are a mix of these lines. It will be more important to look for someone who is breeding for health and temperament than to focus on a particular bloodline of GSD.
> 
> I think it is a good idea to look for a breeder who has a good track record of placing dogs in homes similar to yours.


Thank you! I'm just trying to look at what is actually different about these 'types' and what to expect. Then the next step is trying to find the right people, which so far has been surprisingly tricky as they seem very scattered about.


----------

